# Not a bad month



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

As we all know, school gets pretty boring sometimes and you can only take so much so a buddy and I have been really chasin the yotes. In the last month we've probably seen over 50 dogs, SEEN not called in  We've managed to take 7, don't have a picture of one. Here's a few pics from what we've done.

Shot at 178 yds









Shot at about 118 yds









Shot at 204 yds. Called him up to 30 yds, kept shootin high 









Shot at 280 yds









Good day. One was shot at 175 yds. Called him and 2 other buddies up to about 45 yds but they wouldn't stop so we only managed the one! Second one was at 374 yds.









More to come hopefully! :sniper:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

nice work. are you guys up there in the "coal mine" region. the backgrounds look vaguely familiar. if you are where i think you are, getting hidden is probably pretty tough.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We're up here in the Laramie region. It really isn't bad on most of our stands.... only been sky lines once on a trio we called in. Other than that we've had 3 different times where we've had them WELL within shotgun range.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Laramie is a different story. from the pics i thought you were in Gillette. some of that country around Laramie looks pretty good, if you can take the wind! there is some real good hunting along the Colorado line, west of you. it's too far for me to drive on a daily hunt, but i have heard some very impressive stories from folks who live closer. :thumb:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

everythings awsome! :thumb: except the sunglasses uke:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

kvernum3 said:


> everythings awsome! :thumb: except the sunglasses uke:


What's that supposed to mean....


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

just giving you crap :lol: .. good work


----------



## Texas Predator Hunts (May 2, 2010)

hey those are some great pictures. Keep them coming :sniper:


----------



## Uriah Wurst (May 3, 2010)

Way to go! You fellas are getting after it! Great Job!


----------

